# Updates on my Litters and pictures :)



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

As you may know I had a pregnant mouse who gave birth to her (and my) first ever litter. There were four adorable babies in her litter, which have grown up very, very cute, and friendly. They have been handled regularly and now have their eyes open, which is very exciting! I have pictures from a few days before their eyes opened and wanted to share them with you guys. There are two does, and two bucks with both red and black eyes. One doe - black eyes. Other doe - red eyes. One buck - black eyes. Other buck - red eyes. I have attached a few pictures.








All four of them.
















Both images of the boys ^








Pile of babies

In other news, my other doe has recently given birth to her litter, which was 10, but now 9, as she killed one of them. The others seem to be doing well, and look well fed whenever I check on them. She is extremely protective of them, and I cannot wait for them to grow up!


----------



## MouseHeaven95 (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh they are lovely! What a nice mix of eye colour. The one with the full white head is so adorable!


----------



## Denise-- (Aug 31, 2014)

They're really cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

They are adorable! I like the one with the white head too


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you guys!


----------

